# Some of my new True spiders



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi I have just have recently received some new true spiders to add to the collection,

I thought I would share some pictures thanks,

Lycosa Wolf spider (Guyana)









Geolycosa Vultuosa









Heteropoda Tetrica









Holconia Insignis









H Lunula-I have been after these for ages, Im still seeking more?









Selenops Radiatus









Ischnothele Caudata-Very interesting small sp









Cupiennius Lucia
Male 








Female
One of my favorite inverts I own


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

very cool, loving the Holconia Insignis where did you get it from if you dont mind me asking,?


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

martin3 said:


> very cool, loving the Holconia Insignis where did you get it from if you dont mind me asking,?


Thanks The Insignis were from Jorg bernhardt in Germany as were all the ones in this thread+some others, He only had Four left so I got them, He emailed me to say while packing them one of them done a runner so could only send three, but sent me other bits for free, at a higher cost than the Insignis

But when I unpacked them the lid was slightly ajar on one of their tubs and it was missing? It was 100% not in the box it must have got out in the post office Or at mine
I was also a Lunula missing which I was gutted about, same thing tub ajar, they were packed well, but the box looked a bit battered, 

I don't mind as he sent me loads of free stuff, I remember seeing a Australian Huntsman at my local petshop, so I went their this afternoon,
It was still there although alot of money, I thought it looked like the Insgnis so I got it, now I have three again,


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

Stunning really really nice , what sp is the final two pics, Lucia ?


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

buddah said:


> Stunning really really nice , what sp is the final two pics, Lucia ?


Hi mate and thanks, they are called:-
"Cupiennius Salei" They are a genus of the wandering spider although not venomous like the Phoneutria sp which are deadly,
They look great, Im surprised they are not kept more in the hobby, they are stupidly fast though as I found out when unpacking them


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Oski1 said:


> Thanks The Insignis were from Jorg bernhardt in Germany as were all the ones in this thread+some others, He only had Four left so I got them, He emailed me to say while packing them one of them done a runner so could only send three, but sent me other bits for free, at a higher cost than the Insignis
> 
> But when I unpacked them the lid was slightly ajar on one of their tubs and it was missing? It was 100% not in the box it must have got out in the post office Or at mine
> I was also a Lunula missing which I was gutted about, same thing tub ajar, they were packed well, but the box looked a bit battered,
> ...


Wow thats quite a story, some wicked spiders in that lot very envious:mrgreen: I have a couple of H, lunula in my collection & they are growing pretty rapid awesome spiders:smile:


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

martin3 said:


> Wow thats quite a story, some wicked spiders in that lot very envious:mrgreen: I have a couple of H, lunula in my collection & they are growing pretty rapid awesome spiders:smile:


Nice where were the Lunula from?
I only have one as he only had two left, I would be after some more,
could I ask how you keep yours? Mine will hide in the crevices in the cork bark I rarely see it moving,


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

the only thing that puts me off trues, is their short life spans. otherwise, i'd keep wolfs, huntsmen, & giant orbs.


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Oski1 said:


> Nice where were the Lunula from?
> I only have one as he only had two left, I would be after some more,
> could I ask how you keep yours? Mine will hide in the crevices in the cork bark I rarely see it moving,


Got mine from a private seller from Poland,( no web site sorry )
I keep mine in an arboreal set up, with peat substrate,& cork bark, 
Not heated at all but humid, & they are growing pretty fast,
Yeah they do tend to sit in the crevices of the bark but I do find mine sitting on the side of the enclosure eating, as they get bigger they wont fit so not such a problem.


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

Oski1 said:


> Hi mate and thanks, they are called:-
> "Cupiennius Salei" They are a genus of the wandering spider although not venomous like the Phoneutria sp which are deadly,
> They look great, Im surprised they are not kept more in the hobby, they are stupidly fast though as I found out when unpacking them


very nice, it does look very much like the Phoneutria sp, thats what i was going to say in my other post. i think true spiders are far more appealing. :2thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2013)

buddah said:


> very nice, it does look very much like the Phoneutria sp, thats what i was going to say in my other post. i think true spiders are far more appealing. :2thumb:


Phoneutria are more red than orange and have less bands. Still wouldn't want to try doing an I.D after a bite though!


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

ImBatman said:


> Phoneutria are more red than orange and have less bands. Still wouldn't want to try doing an I.D after a bite though!
> 
> image


That is unreal, do you own it?
Nice spiders but I would not want that at home


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

wilkinss77 said:


> the only thing that puts me off trues, is their short life spans. otherwise, i'd keep wolfs, huntsmen, & giant orbs.


I've had my big huntsman girl for around 2 years and she is still going strong


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Oski1 said:


> That is unreal, do you own it?


not unless he has a DWAL.



garlicpickle said:


> I've had my big huntsman girl for around 2 years and she is still going strong


really?:gasp: mine only lived 6 months. then again, i've no idea how old she was when i got her. but i always thought that all trues live a year max.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

wilkinss77 said:


> really?:gasp: mine only lived 6 months. then again, i've no idea how old she was when i got her. but i always thought that all trues live a year max.


yeah, I looked back through my threads and I first put a pic of her up in June 2011, and she was already about 4-5cm so not tiny. Last year she was mated and laid 4 sacs. I've had my Cupiennius salei for at least a year also.


----------



## Wee (May 21, 2013)

Tbh true spiders scare the :censor: out of me bu the last one is awesome: victory:


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

What kind of price would you be paying for a Cupiennius salei ?


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

buddah said:


> What kind of price would you be paying for a Cupiennius salei ?


i think they're about £15-£20 for a juv/SA.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2013)

Oski1 said:


> That is unreal, do you own it?
> Nice spiders but I would not want that at home


No this was a google job! I'll have to send you some of my pics


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

buddah said:


> What kind of price would you be paying for a Cupiennius salei ?


I paid 30 Euros for a subadult pair, My Female molted to an adult so only the Male to go, I thought that was a good price for a stunning unusual sp


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Some new additions ,


----------



## pontiacandi (Jan 6, 2013)

*Cool*

Very cool pictures of very cool spiders.
Iv started moving away from Ts with more "Trues",including
C salei
Virdasius
L fallax
Red Trapdoor
Hyllus diardi
Olios(from SEAS)
and some others


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

pontiacandi said:


> Very cool pictures of very cool spiders.
> Iv started moving away from Ts with more "Trues",including
> C salei
> Virdasius
> ...



Olios are great, i got the "morph 3" from Seas, shame there was hardly any Males in the import I have never seen them before,
Could I ask where the L fallax were from? 
Thats a great selection I Like the trues they seem to be getting more popular now too, which is good!


----------



## pontiacandi (Jan 6, 2013)

Oski1 said:


> Olios are great, i got the "morph 3" from Seas, shame there was hardly any Males in the import I have never seen them before,
> Could I ask where the L fallax were from?
> Thats a great selection I Like the trues they seem to be getting more popular now too, which is good!


 Was a shame about the the lack of males.
I was also hoping for some more Cupiennius types especially slings or subs,but it was good all the same.
Was very tempted by the Asian Macrothele,but thought l would look out for a more grown one or similar.
I got the fallax from someone on here,l think they said they bought it at BTS last year.
Hopefully more people will start to love Trues here,as l know one of the dealers was dissapointed in the lack of sales Sunday.


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## tarantulatez (Mar 3, 2011)

Oski1 said:


> Some new additions ,
> image
> image
> image
> ...


I love the little Jumper, very cute little spids :2thumb:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Oski1 said:


> Some new additions ,
> image
> image
> image
> ...





Oski1 said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


some great pics of some incredible spids! any chance of listing what they all are?


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

wilkinss77 said:


> some great pics of some incredible spids! any chance of listing what they all are?


yeah I will get some names up and thanks


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Angry Lycosa Wolf spider (Guyana), just molted. 








slings that I have hatched and raised green lynx spider (Peucetia viridans)








The only sling that has made it out of about 60 odd that hatched out of two clutches. Crab spiders (Thomisidae)


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

The wolf spider is stunning


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

How can you not love spiders or any invertibrate for that matter?!?! some of these are adorable looking good any healthy Good Luck!!!

~Tom


----------



## JRB 89 (Aug 5, 2013)

I only venture into the spider section to scare the crap out of myself. Objective successful. I'll get my coat and bugger off :blush:


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

A few more after feeding+watering today,
Cupiennius salei-Adult Female with a silk strand,









Ancylometes rufus- Juvinile apparently these can dive underwater,









lycosa wolf spider-probably the most aggresive spiders I have owned Imo they will attack anything in their tub including a pipette used to add water to one corner, 









Mostly all true spiders and a few mantids









Barylestis scutatus-Just laid another sac I have loads of slings already from this Female.


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Great pics, thats quite a collection of trues..
I love the way that B,scutatus is hugging her sac looks very maternal..


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

martin3 said:


> Great pics, thats quite a collection of trues..
> I love the way that B,scutatus is hugging her sac looks very maternal..


Cheers yeah its taken a while, got some interesting bits together now hopefully can breed a few, weird as I have never really been into spiders, still not the biggest fan, but they are very interesting to keep,

the B Scutatus has not left the sac, just rotates to different positions


----------



## pontiacandi (Jan 6, 2013)

More lovely "trues" cool.
Added a female Cupiennius getazi to my collection last week,a prezzie from my girlfriend 
She moves about alot(i keep cupiennius in arb'vivs)and likes to hid behind the branch during the day,where as the salei spends 90% of the time up on the glass on the front of the viv,even drags its kills back up there to eat.
So lots of views of the underside!.

Must buy a camera!!:whistling2:


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

pontiacandi said:


> More lovely "trues" cool.
> Added a female Cupiennius getazi to my collection last week,a prezzie from my girlfriend
> She moves about alot(i keep cupiennius in arb'vivs)and likes to hid behind the branch during the day,where as the salei spends 90% of the time up on the glass on the front of the viv,even drags its kills back up there to eat.
> So lots of views of the underside!.
> ...


Nice where was the Cupiennius getazi from? any pictures?
I dont suppose you have a Male C Salei?


----------



## pontiacandi (Jan 6, 2013)

No sorry no mates,looking myself.
Sadly the Getazt was a pair but someone had already bought the cheaper male!
Tarantula barn had Salei and Gatazi which they had picked up in Hamm.
Could be worth contacting Steve as they are couriers and are running their last coach trip to Hamm in March,maybe he'll pick you up some stuff.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

These are very cool. I really should make more effort with the trues, I only have H.venatoria on the go at the minute and a single Sphodros abbotti. 

On a slightly morbid note, when they eventually kick the bucket would you maybe keep me the specimens? I'll cover RMSD etc. They'd be useful specimens.


----------



## Mitch636 (Mar 26, 2013)

Great collection!!


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

GRB said:


> These are very cool. I really should make more effort with the trues, I only have H.venatoria on the go at the minute and a single Sphodros abbotti.
> 
> On a slightly morbid note, when they eventually kick the bucket would you maybe keep me the specimens? I'll cover RMSD etc. They'd be useful specimens.


Yeah that would not be a problem at all, I take its for research?


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Oski1 said:


> Yeah that would not be a problem at all, I take its for research?


Yep. I plan on starting to produce standard photographs of my specimens and various structures on them shortly after I submit my thesis - partly to help me get my head around the taxonomy, and partly to make this available on the web to help with ID for others. 

The other thing I tend to use them for is to test the effectiveness of various preservatives, the traditional use of alcohol or formalin has disadvantages and I think there are better preservatives we could move to. Only problem is people are wary because there's not often any long term data on how well they perform. 

They're also handy for teaching students about spiders.


----------



## Mitch636 (Mar 26, 2013)

I've just found my Barylestis scutatus with a cocoon this morning! Didn't know if M or F I just bought it as it was awesome looking but now I know. Should I continue to feed as usual or just leave her alone until the eggs have hatched?? I don't know if tarantula guidelines would apply to trues


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Mitch636 said:


> I've just found my Barylestis scutatus with a cocoon this morning! Didn't know if M or F I just bought it as it was awesome looking but now I know. Should I continue to feed as usual or just leave her alone until the eggs have hatched?? I don't know if tarantula guidelines would apply to trues


Just leave her mate, if its fertile she will open it when ready and they will disperse but make sure, the container she is in currently will keep the tiny slings in, they are fast!!!


----------



## Mitch636 (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah good point. It's only got a few vent holes so it keeps it quite wet but I'll look into it just incase. I have a sling but going to "rehouse" it later but I've seen how quick it moves!


----------



## Jacquie72 (Feb 25, 2014)

I love Ts and I LOVE Wolf Spiders but most true spiders TERRIFY ME! :gasp: After nearly dying from a house spider bite as a baby (it became infected and I already had a compromised immune system) I am deathly afraid of house spiders because they can be VERY quick to bite. But I love my fuzzy Ts! I have a G Rosea, a P Metallica sling and a C Cyaneopubescens sling. I wish the buggers would eat though! Only Rosie my sub adult is eating well having just recovered from a moult.


----------



## Mitch636 (Mar 26, 2013)

Oski1 said:


> Just leave her mate, if its fertile she will open it when ready and they will disperse but make sure, the container she is in currently will keep the tiny slings in, they are fast!!!


She's eaten it.  :devil:


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Mitch636 said:


> She's eaten it.  :devil:


Ahh crap, did you disturb her much?
sometime they will just do that sometimes, was she mated since you had her?


----------



## Mitch636 (Mar 26, 2013)

Since I noticed it I didn't touch the tank because I feared this would happen so I'm not sure why it did. Hasn't been mated, didn't even know she was female until few days ago. Was excited for a nice sac, hopefully she'll do another...


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Starting to get some nice colour
































Paired these up the other night


----------



## Mitch636 (Mar 26, 2013)

The 2nd pic down is cool


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Nice...
hope you get a result from the pairings, nicely done with the insertion shots, its hard enough to get with tarantulas.


----------



## broomy (Jul 22, 2012)

The only thing missing from that collection now is a nice pair of myglamorphs something like M.Gigas (I know someone who has a couple for sale :whistling2


----------



## broomy (Jul 22, 2012)

not meaning to hijack the thread with my pictures but here is a picture of one of my juvi female P.fera to compare with c.salei


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

I dont know why true's make me a bit nervous :blush: but these babies are beauuuutiful :flrt:


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

UPDATE needed Oski - any results for sale - please??
Great collection and photos.:2thumb:


----------

